# Why I have not post for the last several weeks



## Elf (Jan 20, 2007)

The last time I brought this I got my hands slaped. This not al complaint, it is not whining, I am just stating a fact, I know you guys are working as hard as you can to fix the problem, but the reason I have not posted anything is I have not visited this site for several weeks because every time I do, it take for ever to move around.  Some time its just ok, others times it is the pits. Ever since what ever happened  around Thanksgiving, this site has been a pain in the butt to use.  I don't have the time to sit with a book to read while screens decide if they are going to change.  I enjoy this site greatly, I just hope that new users aren't turned off by the slowness and don't come back. I will check back in a few to see if anyting has changed, for those working on the problem, please ignore any negitive barbs hurled at you and keep working hard to slove this problem. Good Luck


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 20, 2007)

Elf, things are going OK my end. Might it be your connection is very slow? I guess you'd notice that from other sites you visit, but it might be one possible reason why you find DC so slow.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes, we were having some problems with the boards before - that was a well-known fact.  When the server change was addressed a couple months ago we did not actually change servers, hence the continued problems.  We have officially now changed servers and things should be running very smooth now.  If they are not running smoothly for you please use the "Contact Us" button at the bottom of the page.  Explain whatever problem you are having to Technical Support.  That is the best way to get these issues addressed immediately.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

For me...the site moves along nicely...As well or better than any others...

Ah well..I see kitchen chef gave you the "recipe" for a quick solution...


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 20, 2007)

probably time to upgrade from a 14.4 modem to broadband )


----------



## lulu (Jan 20, 2007)

You know, in england I am on a really slow rural dial up and I have always been impressed at page loading times, especially bearing in mind what a HUGE site this is....that said now in Milan I have broad band and its wonderful!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 20, 2007)

Elf - I had the same problems back in November. It seems to have fixed itself now, although I have to admit that I have broadband.


----------

